# Dymax IQ3



## gBOYsc2 (Nov 26, 2010)

Does anyone use one of these badboys. It's a great sleek lookin little nano cube with built in filtration. Also there is more then enough room to fit a tiny heater in the back section there. I know they are intended for reefs but I am thinking of using it for planted tank. Plus it is almost a perfect size to fit my tiny Coralife 18w Compact Flourescent light on.










I'm thinkin of putting this on my xmas wish list.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 6, 2008)

You can make one yourself.

10 dollars for a 2.5 or a 5.5 gallon tank
5-8 dollars for acrylic
3 dollars for silicone
10 dollars for powerhead


















Ignore the ziplock of plants. Using a proper cutting tool instead of an exacto knife will produce a better cut.


----------



## saint (Feb 17, 2010)

I just got one today and planted it,

I got to house my female betta but i also just pulled down my 2footer to re-do belem in dsm so the male is in there now

Its not the final scape its only what i had but i do plan to get 1-2 more lights and co2

since i only had it a day i cant really comment on it but i would suggest another light if you plan on planting one
oh also the pump is adjustable which is a good point


----------



## jho0101 (Oct 8, 2010)

my friend has one and scratched the glass and now algae grow in it. be very careful when cleaning.


----------

